
70 new emoji in iOS 12.1 - rayshan
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/10/apple-brings-more-than-70-new-emoji-to-iphone-with-ios-12-1/
======
tomglynch
And still no flags representing indigenous populations from around the world.

